# Ferrets!



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

So i just got two lovely ferrets today and was wondering if any of you all knew of any GOOD ferret forums...i've found a couple but..eh not sure about them.
Thanks!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Ferretattitude.com 

You just got a hedgehog two weeks ago, didn't you? You know you can't keep ferrets and a hedgehog in the same room, right? And they can't play, they have two totally different diets and that the ferrets are threat to the hedgehog. 

I sure hope you have time for your hedgehog. Two young ferrets are VERY needy as far as pets go.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh i certainly know that! They are not allowed to be in the same room! ever!
I said I got new ferrets but really i got the ferrets for my boyfriend and they are with him, my hedgie Raisin is in a totally different building safe with me 

Last night i was playing with the ferrets for a bit and then i was like...yeah ok..thats enough, now i want my raisinface, and i went to play with him 

I'm just trying to help my BF care for them  I'd like to know even more about ferrets is all 

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I go on Ferret Village every once in a while, it seems like they have a lot of good information (though I'm no ferret expert). The Holistic Ferret has a lot of info on raw diets if you're into that.

http://www.ferretvillage.org/

http://holisticferret.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll bet your boyfriend will take great care of them! 

What is the problem with a ferret and a hedgehog being in the same room, if both pets are in secure cages? I understand the problem if the ferrets get out, just curious if there is some other danger.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Predator and prey. Hedgehogs are prey. They smell the predator. They spend most of their day living in fear b/c they don't know the predator can't get to them. 

Add that to the fact that a ferret will heatstroke out at the temps a hedgehog SHOULD be kept at and you have two species who shouldn't be in the same room.


----------



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Hedgemom. If you have them separated by 10 feet of room, and a door, will that be enough to keep the smell of the predator away from the hedgehog? I have no clue how "long" a hedgehog's sense of smell is, especially considering I'm a human with a very poor sense of smell (and now, I can blame it on Zicam!  )


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Like all animals, hedgehogs have an excellent sense of smell. Keeping ferrets in a different room and keeping a closed door between them will make a difference in how threatened a hedgehog feels. There will be mixed opinions on handling a hedgehog while you wear the same clothes as when you held the ferret. Personally, I'd change off between the two, but I do that between any species just to avoid transmitting anything infectious or contagious. Even though my chins and hedgehogs are both prey, I change clothes because I don't want anything spread. 

There are those who think the hedgehog acclimates. I'm not sure they do. I think they mask it well but I think the constant low level of stress can contribute to illness and poor health. 

Just my .02USD


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I will echo HMs comments about ferrets and hedgehogs. I took in a rescue several years ago who lived in the same room as a ferret and later their cages actually touched. His owner described him as grumpy and a known biter. I think a lot of his actions was because of the ferret. After coming to my home he attempted to bite once or twice and never again. He later started to settle down and was not a grumpy hedgehog at all. I think he was just nervous and possibly tortured later after their cages were moved next to each other.


----------

